# Test/Review of 4000mAh Extended Battery vs. Stock Battery



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Even though the Stratosphere is a great phone and gives us the life we need for our daily activities (lol), I decided to pick up an extended battery to help prevent having to charge my battery twice/three times a day. Once it comes in the mail, I'll do a series of "extensive" tests to see if it was worth it and I'll also give my personal opinion on the quality/size/weight/etc. of the extended battery. Amazon says that it will be at my house on Tuesday the 22nd (I also have soccer tryouts that day so my update may be delayed), so until then we will wait.

Which battery I bought: http://www.amazon.co...tended Battery
A FAR better charger (IMO) that I also purchased: http://www.amazon.co...uct/B005LFXBJG/
Test Results

Extended Battery


Spoiler



With full brightness, every GPS enabled, bluetooth enabled, data, wifi, and sound all the way up, I played "Epic Sax Guy" for 7 hours until it finally died. I couldn't get a screenshot on it because the phone died before I got a chance to take a screenshot.

So overall, I got about 8 hours of pure, unleashed, battery-destroying playing time. This is a great battery if you need more juice for your work day.

For the quality, because it is a "knock-off", I didn't expect much aesthetically to really WOW me. The bland/cheep/boring battery door works as it should with an exceptionally strong connection to the phone.

The size is rather thick, but very much worth it IMO. After a few days, you forget about how bulky you may have thought it was when you first get it. Weirdly, after the thickness is recognized as the "norm" from when you use it, it makes the screen part feel reaaaaly thin (even though it obviously hasen't changed). And with size comes weight, but the difference in weight isn't really noticable (to me). Unless you're a really skinny gamer, the weight difference shouldn't be very apparent.








(My paint skills are amazing, I know.)



Stock Battery


Spoiler



Nothing to see here, yet either.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

i bought the 3000 mah battery for mine. when i'm at work i am in a poor signal area.

With the standard battery I would leave work between 30 and 50 percent depending how i used the phone.

with the 3000mah battery I leave work between 50 and 80 percent.

YMMV however. =) But in any case, I get a decent increase in usable time.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought the Trexcell 4000mah ext batt for mine and the wifes strat. I have had absolutely no issues, as I have tried to charge and discharge properly (i.e. not leaving on charger at full all the time). My only complaint is that the batt door is a little cheap and comes undone from time to time and it's bulky. The batt itself doesn't seat 100% in the phone, I had to put a small paper tab at the bottom of it to keep the batt from losing contact or popping out batt door. As far as performance, again no issues. Overall a GREAT deal @ ~19.99 or so. 4G w/ brightness settings mid-high, OC CPU (ocassionaly), and WiFi 30-50% of the time, I can go from full with average useage (calls, text, and data) to 25% over a solid 8-10hrs. Again I stress results may vary. Hope this helps though 

Edit: I bought it on Amazon and ditched the stock batt after the first 2 weeks.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I just got it in the mail. It arrived at 85% and I fully charged it to begin testing. At this moment, I'm running it on full brightness, all GPS on, Bluetooth, and "analyze image to save battery" disabled, all while streaming "Epic Sax Guy 10 Hours" at full volume. Hopefully I'll make it at least 3 hours ;p


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

djphrost said:


> I bought the Trexcell 4000mah ext batt for mine and the wifes strat. I have had absolutely no issues, as I have tried to charge and discharge properly (i.e. not leaving on charger at full all the time). My only complaint is that the batt door is a little cheap and comes undone from time to time and it's bulky. The batt itself doesn't seat 100% in the phone, I had to put a small paper tab at the bottom of it to keep the batt from losing contact or popping out batt door. As far as performance, again no issues. Overall a GREAT deal @ ~19.99 or so. 4G w/ brightness settings mid-high, OC CPU (ocassionaly), and WiFi 30-50% of the time, I can go from full with average useage (calls, text, and data) to 25% over a solid 8-10hrs. Again I stress results may vary. Hope this helps though
> 
> Edit: I bought it on Amazon and ditched the stock batt after the first 2 weeks.


How do you charge yours? If I put it in my phone and charge with the stock Samsung charger, it won't full charge after a full night of charging (while I sleep).

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

daventodd said:


> How do you charge yours? If I put it in my phone and charge with the stock Samsung charger, it won't full charge after a full night of charging (while I sleep).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


I actually have been using both stock usb and the usb charger for my kindle. I haven't had issues with it fully charging. have you tried to fully drain it then charge? some batteries, seldomly, might have to dump then charge. sounds quite odd though, I will admit. especially with new batt. not to mention it is getting plenty of time to charge while you sleep, unless it was just a cat nap


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

djphrost said:


> I actually have been using both stock usb and the usb charger for my kindle. I haven't had issues with it fully charging. have you tried to fully drain it then charge? some batteries, seldomly, might have to dump then charge. sounds quite odd though, I will admit. especially with new batt. not to mention it is getting plenty of time to charge while you sleep, unless it was just a cat nap


I figured out what was wrong.. The Samsung charger that came with my Strat was borked. Some of the connector pins on the adapter had broken off, so the usb cable wasn't getting proper contact and a proper current. Damn you charger >







I used my mom's Motorola charger and it charged far better and faster than my Samsung cable ever has. I'm ordering one off Amazon for $6 right now


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

nice work, lol. done that before myself. hope the batt works out for ya


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

djphrost said:


> nice work, lol. done that before myself. hope the batt works out for ya


Thanks, it has! After a good night's charge with my mom's charger, the battery is perfect. I used it heavily on-the-way-to, during, and while leaving school and it left me with an amazing 40%, whereas the stock battery would've died sometime in the middle of the day.

To all: I've added my reviews to the quality/size/weight in the OP and will be providing pictures soon! I'm planning on taking a sick day tomorrow (for the BOP2 DLc







) so I may get some posted then.


----------

